# Lou Arcuri, 1930-2010



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

The world has lost a wonderful person...

Lou Arcuri passed from this life this morning, following several years of frail health. 
He has raced pigeons in the Pittsburgh area since the 1940's and organized the West Mifflin racing club, and until a few years ago, the West Mifflin Futurity races. 

Lou's widow Kay asked me to post here to let the greater Pigeon Racing community know of his passing. 
At present, arrangements are not yet settled, but I will post them when I find out. 

If any of you who knew Lou would like to share memories, I will pass them along to Kay and his family. 
I'm sure some folks here have birds that came from Lou's loft (they probably wear IF bands with letters WMC or WMF).


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I am sorry for the loss of your friend. May he rest in peace. God Bless.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm also sorry to hear about this loss, and I'm sure he will be missed in the pigeon racing world.

My heartfelt condolensces goes out to his family and friends. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

rfboyer said:


> The world has lost a wonderful person...
> 
> Lou Arcuri passed from this life this morning, following several years of frail health.
> He has raced pigeons in the Pittsburgh area since the 1940's and organized the West Mifflin racing club, and until a few years ago, the West Mifflin Futurity races.
> ...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about Lou Arcuri's death and send my heartfelt condolences to his family!

Sending loving and comforting thoughts to those he left behind...

Shi


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

Who has not heard of Lou Arcuri !
Sorry to hear about his demise !
All my condolences to his family.
JPS


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

rfboyer said:


> The world has lost a wonderful person...
> 
> Lou Arcuri passed from this life this morning, following several years of frail health.
> He has raced pigeons in the Pittsburgh area since the 1940's and organized the West Mifflin racing club, and until a few years ago, the West Mifflin Futurity races.
> ...


R.I.P. Lou Arcuri


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you all for your condolances. I will convey them to Kay, Denise, and Joe. 
Here's Lou's obit from the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette; there is an online guest-book there and you can leave a note:



> GREGORY "LOU" ARCURI
> Age 80, of West Mifflin, passed away on June 26, 2010. Beloved husband of Catherine; loving father of Denise (Donald) Ashworth and Joseph (Cindy) Acuri; caring grandfather of Gregory W. Arcuri; brother of Loretta (Paul) Dongilli, Tony (the late Jeananne) Arcuri, Angie (the late George) Mason, Charlotte (the late Frank) Arcuri and the late Josephine and Lou Marone; also survived by numerous nieces and nephews.
> "Lou" was an avid pigeon racer and fancier, Korean War veteran serving in the United States Army and a 38 year employee of J&L Steel Company.
> Visitation will be on Monday and Tuesday from 2-4 and 7-9pm at the JEFFERSON MEMORIAL FUNERAL HOME INC., 301 Curry Hollow Road, Pleasant Hills. A Mass of Christian Burial will be Celebrated on Wednesday at 10:30am at Resurrection Catholic Church, West Mifflin. Interment Jefferson Memorial Park.


Notice that after Lou's family, the pigeons come first...


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

The man served his country, his family, his birds. There is a place in heaven for him. God has blessed him and his rest is in well deserved peace. My sincere condolences to his family. I know he is missed.

Tony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hat off, salute..... Godspeed Lou Arcuri.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Been up to see Lou many times in the past 25 Years...We shipped the WMF futurity race from his house...The club house was on his property...I allways tried to talk italian to Lou,and he allways laughed at me trying...He loved it when I visited him...He was allways in a great mood...He would allways say "come on up a pick out a nice hen to breed from"...I never did...I just enjoyed trying to talk "Italian" with him...He liked to talk of the days when the West Mifflin club had 50 + lofts...Stan & Rich Dworek,Pete Beley,Teddy Bocek,were only some of the All-American lofts Lou had to race against...And Lou was an All-American flyer also....His birds were still winning big $$$ such as in the IF Convention Race,East Coast Challenge etc in the last few years...
But the one thing, I think Lou was a champ at,is, he was a gentleman,a kind man,a man who loved life,and last but not least,a man who could speak Italian better then I could....
Lou,this one is for you !! ..*God just got one of the good guys into heaven !!....*Alamo


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

rest in peace dear pigeon friend , enjoy your wings and fly free.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I brought this up to the TOP,because the MAN was a TOP GUY in all respects...As a Family man,a pigeon flyer,and a friend....RIP Lou.....I still think about you,and all the good times we had.....I can`t beleive it`s been two years since you went to Heaven !!! Alamo


----------



## DeniseA (Mar 15, 2014)

*Hi*

Hoping this is Robin....

I just found this website. No one ever told me! Thanks so much for posting about my Dad. Your kind words touched me deeply. He loved you and was so proud of your skills, interest, and love of the birds. I hope you ad the hubs are well and happy. Drop me a line/email when you have time. 

Denise Arcuri-Ashworth
New Jersey


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Lou Arcuri*

*Hi Denise....Sorry I never got to meet you....Your parents are great folks....There`s nothing better in this world,then just plain good people....They are "PRICELESS" !! and "ALWAYS REMEMBERED" !! Just to bad I couldn`t speak better Italian with them....But that made them laugh at me all day...And that was OK with me.....I was laughing also.....Best Always.....Alamo*


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

thank-you Alamo thanks


----------

